# 3G USB Data Card with access point to be used with BSNL 3G GSM Sim under 2.5k



## sinoop_joy (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,
I'm planning to get a *3G*/4G(if possible)  *[UMTS/HSDPA]* USB modem fro my Y510P.
Budget is *2,000 INR*. 
I'm having *BSNL 3G sim*. So will be using that  in this. 


One more requirement is i like to have the modem to have a *built in wifi access point* so that it will automatically *share the internet to my phone and tablet* even when the laptop is off. .I have a always ON USB port so i can plug in to it and use internet on my tablet and phone.
Wifi N or ac standard if possible. I *can extend budget to 2.5k* if i can get all these.


Options :
1.huawei E355-wifi-dongle - : Rs 2,960
2.TP Link M5350 : Rs : 5,240


----------



## $hadow (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like we are on the same ship I also need some thing similar for my y510p since my old dongle is not supporting windows 8


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 3, 2013)

Super...  

I might go for the first option. It is so tempting.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 3, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Super...
> 
> I might go for the first option. It is so tempting.



But what about windows 8 compatibility that is the question since I don't want to end up buying another non windows 8 compatible dongle.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 4, 2013)

They say it is compatible. But Drivers are yet to be released .


----------



## $hadow (Sep 4, 2013)

But the os does not show windows 8 compatibility


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 12, 2013)

Huawei E355 is fully compatible with Windows 8, my roomie uses it.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 13, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Huawei E355 is fully compatible with Windows 8, my roomie uses it.



Good to hear that.


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Good to hear that.


yeah! go for it without hesitation.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2014)

i know it is quite old.

but i have the same requirement again. ANd i dont find the huawei E355-wifi-dongle available anywhere.
A newer version is available  this.

but not sure it also supports the functioning without PC concept - Automatically connect and share the internet as soon as you connect to a power source.
Any body can confirm this ?

Or suggest any alternative with this feature ?


----------

